# 420 vs FJ racing



## sailMA4

Does anyone have solid advice as far as racing fj's v 420's (purely boat speed related)? My impression is the fj is slightly more responsive, and likes to point a little more than go low and fast upwind, but i have only had a few races in one. I have plenty of 420 experience so I wont have any problem working off of comparisons. It would be collegiate so no chutes or traps involved. Thanks


----------



## nolatom

At the risk of sounding seditious, try the Dinghy thread at SA:

Sailing Anarchy Forums -> Dinghy Anarchy

The Racing forum at Sailnet just isn't that robust, look how many days or weeks there between threads. SA is definitely rougn-and-tumble, but much more race-oriented...


----------



## sanctuarysam

*try this again*

i thought i had posted here, but gremlins must have gotten it.
agree w/ nola..racing dinghys isn't most peoples' strong suit.
that being said, i raced fjs and 470s (yes i know..420 is the post boat)..however given neither will use chutes or traps, i think the fj might be slightly faster..
why..i dunno 
but, sailing any w/o traps and kites takes most of the fun factor out of the equation.


----------

